# Is CEM Tamox all I need for PCT?



## DUBBED (Jun 1, 2012)

Doing a "study" and am unsure if this is real or not.
It seems so, is it any good though?
I see people say they are around for a while so I am thinking of using them, I don't want to mess myself up.

Sorry I am just sick of getting BS products off sites. 
Happend 2 times now! one was just crap quality (Clen) the other was not even what it sounded to be! (supposed to be test, but was herbs) >:-(

I am thinking of a test cycle soon. if that helps

Thanks alot guys.


----------



## acemon (Jun 1, 2012)

YOu should put in a little research on this site. I would recommend using clomid as well in your PCT as well as a sucicidal AI(Exemestane,aromasin). Dosages can be found on the forum. Trust me a little research on your part and you could avoid a lot of the BS like bunk AIs, gear, etc.

Good luck to you


----------



## TwisT (Jun 1, 2012)

"welcome to the board"



DUBBED said:


> Doing a "study" and am unsure if this is real or not.
> It seems so, is it any good though?
> I see people say they are around for a while so I am thinking of using them, I don't want to mess myself up.
> 
> ...


----------



## teddykgb29 (Jun 1, 2012)

I personally will only use CEM Products.  They've been around for a very long time and for good reason.  You get what you pay for.  When it comes to researching I go with what I trust.


----------



## teezhay (Jun 1, 2012)

BTW, in my opinion you should use _both_ tamoxifen (Nolvadex) and clomiphene (Clomid) after every steroid cycle. They're extraordinarily cheap, so why bother with the ongoing debate for one over the other, when you can so easily and safely use both?


----------



## DUBBED (Jun 1, 2012)

acemon said:


> YOu should put in a little research on this site. I would recommend using clomid as well in your PCT as well as a sucicidal AI(Exemestane,aromasin). Dosages can be found on the forum. Trust me a little research on your part and you could avoid a lot of the BS like bunk AIs, gear, etc.
> 
> Good luck to you



Thank you I will keep reading. 
Thank you for your input.
Hey I see you are Azorian! Thats my home land also, though I live in Canada now.
Sao Miguel is the island, MAN i sure hope to visit back soon, been a few years now. visit the active volcano spots and the hot springs shootign ou of the mountians thats heated and minralized by the Volcano... man I miss the island.

anyway,

Yes I have been reading, no major compliants so far on CEM products, so I think I'm good there.

I will poke around longer and hope to get more feedback on this thread before I buy.
I was gonna rush for the sale, but it seems they have sales all the time so Im not as pressed ot rush right now.
I don't want to save a few bucks at a place with no good feedback.
I see ALOT of places with higher and lower prices, kind of makes my head spin. I just want something that is and does what it is supposed to. 

I am also thinking about STANE from there, I know I need to do alot of research on my own, But do you think Stane is a good AI + Clomi or Tamox for PCT?
I see it seems more may sway to Clomid over Tamox. 
Do it matter that much which one for PCT?

Sorry for all the questions.
This board is GREAT! lots of info and stores 

Thanks ALOT guys


----------



## DUBBED (Jun 1, 2012)

teddykgb29 said:


> I personally will only use CEM Products.  They've been around for a very long time and for good reason.  You get what you pay for.  When it comes to researching I go with what I trust.



  Thank you for feedback.
  I rather pay a few bucks more and have a product made right, dosed right and REAL!!! then save a few bucks from these "mom & pop" type stores that pop up and then disappear every year, it seems to be the norm with a lot of them and that I don't like or trust.
    Just place with some history and decent products is what I want.

  My next hunt is AAS store that is good. So far I have 4 in mind but thats another thread


----------



## DUBBED (Jun 1, 2012)

TwisT said:


> "welcome to the board"



Thank you 

Look foward to my Stay and this great board.
been to some others and some are pritty harsh or crappy.
I like the set up here. Every one learns and gets a bit with out getting to greedy it seems.


----------



## bigpapabuff (Jun 1, 2012)

There's been a ton of rc/peptide companies that have come and go over the years but CEM products is still around.  Yes, they charge more for their products but they must be doing something right if they've been around the longest.  There's more to business then we are figuring in here.  These fly by night companies come and go because they charge very cheap prices but they obviously don't cover all their costs.  So you no longer see them around.

CEM Products is the only way to go in my opinion.


----------



## bigpapabuff (Jun 4, 2012)

CEM isn't ripping anyone off.  That is complete BS to say that.  They give out quality products.  

Also, what other company has been around for 10 years?  http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/165047-10-year-anniversary-sale.html


----------



## blergs. (Jun 5, 2012)

bigpapabuff said:


> There's been a ton of rc/peptide companies that have come and go over the years but CEM products is still around.  Yes, they charge more for their products but they must be doing something right if they've been around the longest.  There's more to business then we are figuring in here.  These fly by night companies come and go because they charge very cheap prices but they obviously don't cover all their costs.  So you no longer see them around.
> 
> CEM Products is the only way to go in my opinion.




  Couldn’t agree more!

  I first was on the fence with CEM products due to price. But after saying screw it and jumped in with one of their sales (BTW if you jump on one of the sales from time to time it really is a good price) I was happy, and now years down the line... still no issue.
  I have had some with other places.

  CEM is the way to go! If you’re in collage and can’t afford an extra 5-$ 10$ more for a bottle of clen or tamox that is made by good people and run by a well-run company that has been around for MANY YEARS *MAIN POINT*.... Then maybe you should not care about where the rest of stuff is coming from ether?  Just go for price from a guy that’s been around for 1 or 2 years?

  Screw that!

  Just my op though...


----------



## blergs. (Jun 5, 2012)

teezhay said:


> Wow. Take note that not a single substantive reason has been presented to logically justify spending an excess of >400% more money for the same products, other than the baseless disparaging of other businesses with terminology like "fly by night" and "mom and pop type store." Not one reason, _because there are none_. In fact, I'm willing to bet CEM crafts its products using a major raw materials supplier with whom several other businesses also carry on working relationships. So not only do we _know_ CEM products are matched frequently in terms of quality by a multitude of other tested sources, but we can also suspect they're using the same exact ingredients.
> 
> And yet morons here are masquerading their own irrationality as somehow "playing it safe." As if CEM being around for a few years (just as long as other sources, by the way) suddenly places them on par with Pfizer or Roche. In reality, any business that hocks off UGL clomid for $1 per 40mg and a 5mg vial of GHRP-2 (_which is never at any point worth more than $20_) for *$70* is a pathetic goddamned joke. And we as consumers shouldn't be encouraging it. But oh well. I guess there will always be gullible morons who don't recognize when they're being exploited.




Well when you wan't a good chemist dealing with the raws and making the product and keeping him paid......

Sure everything comes from  a raw, so what? as long as its purity is in the 98% + thats the last thing that matters.
You can say the same for UGL aas! I rather have welll made from raw then sloppy.
I am not saying every other place is sloppy, just from the many times i have used others, then to use CEM and never have an issue. I feel its worth every penny.
thats just me.

Sorry I just get worked up with sponsors I like! lol


----------



## blergs. (Jun 5, 2012)

bigpapabuff said:


> CEM isn't ripping anyone off.  That is complete BS to say that.  They give out quality products.
> 
> Also, what other company has been around for 10 years?  http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/165047-10-year-anniversary-sale.html



I didn't even think it was that long already. I thought 7 years or so.
EVEN BETTER! HA!


----------



## DUBBED (Jun 7, 2012)

bigpapabuff said:


> CEM isn't ripping anyone off.  That is complete BS to say that.  They give out quality products.
> 
> Also, what other company has been around for 10 years?  http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/165047-10-year-anniversary-sale.html



10 YEARS!?!?!?!

Thats ALL I needed to know.
I rather pay the extra 5 bucks.

I notice it seemed like a while, but 10 years!?!? 
I didn't think it could be that long. I was thinking a few years or something.
Thats good to know, Thank you


----------

